# Looking for High Mileage Synthetic Oil + filter



## jtsanabria (Jun 19, 2011)

I just bought a used 1999 Jetta GLS 2.0L and i'm looking to change the oil. I figured I would go with a synthetic oil and buy a new oil filter as well as fix up a few other things (air intake, new spark plugs, etc). Anyways, what would be a good recommendation for both an oil and an oil filter.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

jtsanabria said:


> I just bought a used 1999 Jetta GLS 2.0L and i'm looking to change the oil. I figured I would go with a synthetic oil and buy a new oil filter as well as fix up a few other things (air intake, new spark plugs, etc). Anyways, what would be a good recommendation for both an oil and an oil filter.


No need for "high mile oil".

I'd use Mobil 1 0w40 with a VW Mann oil filter.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Wait.

HiMiles oils are great for older engines. 

M1 0w-40 is far overkill for a 2.Slo. 

Just use a good dino oil, like Pennzoil or a HM variant.


----------



## jtsanabria (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it worth putting good oil into an older car with 140k+ miles?


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

jtsanabria said:


> Is it worth putting good oil into an older car with 140k+ miles?


Is there anything wrong with the car/engine?

If not, I would take care of it as best I could and get as much use out of it as I could.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

biggs88 said:


> No need for "high mile oil".
> 
> I'd use Mobil 1 0w40 with a VW Mann oil filter.


10w30 or 10w30


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

my choice of oil is FAR superior to your choice of oil


----------



## THERAT (Mar 31, 2003)

*oil to use*

I drive a 2003 Jetta TDI, it now has 215,000KM I used to use Castrol 5/30 but now use Fuchs GTI 5/40. WalMart probably has the best deal on Castrol 5l @ $37.00. Fuchs is pricy about twice the price but the car seems to like it ...


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*german filters*



THERAT said:


> I drive a 2003 Jetta TDI, it now has 215,000KM I used to use Castrol 5/30 but now use Fuchs GTI 5/40. WalMart probably has the best deal on Castrol 5l @ $37.00. Fuchs is pricy about twice the price but the car seems to like it ...


 a web site by that name sells fuchs products at reasonable prices but you need to buy by the case. i get my oil from them, free shipping also.


----------



## 400 Bucks (Feb 28, 2011)

I run Liqui moly 5w 40 in my 87 8v gti with a mann filter both great products. Just the later the oil is in the more it seems to burn , any of the german oils are great.


----------

